# Dear Cashdog,



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's six months to the day today since you left us so unexpectedly. You were so young and so full of life, it's still hard to believe you're gone. I miss you so much. I love you so much. 

Your successor, little Kopper, will be coming home in a few days. Your dad and I are excited and joyful, but there is a deep sadness too. Every time I start to get really excited about Kopper, I think of you and it's like my heart is being pulled out of my chest. I need you to know that just because we're getting another dog, another brother for Rocky.. . . it doesn't mean that we love you any less or miss you any less. I want you to come home so badly, but I know you can't. 

I'm crying right now as I write this and I know if you were here you'd give me a big sloppy kiss and bring me your ball. You never could stand for me to be sad. 

I love you more than words can say and I miss you all the time. My sweet, funny, goofy, loveable, loyal, wonderful Cashdog.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> It's six months to the day today since you left us so unexpectedly. You were so young and so full of life, it's still hard to believe you're gone. I miss you so much. I love you so much.
> 
> Your successor, little Kopper, will be coming home in a few days. Your dad and I are excited and joyful, but there is a deep sadness too. Every time I start to get really excited about Kopper, I think of you and it's like my heart is being pulled out of my chest. I need you to know that just because we're getting another dog, another brother for Rocky.. . . it doesn't mean that we love you any less or miss you any less. I want you to come home so badly, but I know you can't.
> 
> ...


:teary:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I feel your pain, for I have suffered the loss of a dear one also. The pain will never go away but our ability to cope with that pain will get easier. We will always have our sweet memories, those cannot be taken away. Cashdog was a very handsome boy and now he is with my two at the bridge and we will be together again someday.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP Cashdog..You were a beauty!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:hugs:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry! :teary:

I wish that I could bring Cash back for you! 

I cant even begin to imagine the pain that you are feeling. I can only tell you how sorry I am. 

I truly hope that little Kopper can help mend your broken heart. He will never replace your Cash but he can help you heal. 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

:teary:

I too lost a GSD, Rappex, 6 months ago, just shy of his 8th birthday. When our puppy Thor came home, I felt a bit guilty, but there have been things that have happened that make me believe that Rappex sent him to us. Sounds crazy, I know, but there are days that I know in my heart Rappex is smiling down on us from The Bridge, knowing the dog he sent to us will never take his place, but has helped us heal in a way we could never imagine. 

I hope and believe that Cash had a hand (or paw) in sending Kopper your way.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

:teary::teary::teary: I'm so sorry for your loss. Cash looks like a true beauty, he will love you forever and I'm sure he has no problems with your new puppy. I'm sure he helped this puppy find you to comfort you. <3 I'm dearly sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

RIP Cash, you sure were beautiful!

I hope that little Kopper brings you as much joy and happiness through the years as Cash did!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

:rip: CASH

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I agree that Cash is looking down from The Bridge and he had a hand in sending a new dog your way..........they always do.
He'll also help guide you in raising the new dog with all that you learned rasing him.
It's been 3 1/2 years since we lost Rocky and I still think about him every day. It takes a long time, but the pain will go away. Even though I miss him, I still think about him and remember the fun.

You said he hated to see you sad, that's why he sent someone to help.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Made me cry...losing Cash so suddenly when he was so young is heartbreaking. He would want to see his person smiling again, and I bet he'll be watching your antics with the new pup with glee.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww, I am so sorry. I want you to know I do think about your Cash. He didn't die in vain. Saber is one pup who will never have a tennis sized ball to play with... and I warn people about that danger. I am sorry for Cash's passing and I do think he sent Kopper to you!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel your pain, Emoore. There is such a void when they leave us. 

What a beauty Cash was. He looks a bit like my London.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a tragic loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I feel your pain also. It will soon be 1 year since we lost Rio. I think all of our pups are at the rainbow bridge playing and happy with each other.

RIP Cash


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cash, he was a beautiful dog and looked so happy. Kopper will be going to a home with a lot of love to give. Your post almost made me cry...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Writing that really seemed to help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I got all choked up reading your post - how tragic and difficult, six months is still so soon after losing a cherished family member. I love that picture of your Cash, trying to fit into such a small water tub!! I know neither of my two would even think to try that, no matter how hot they got! Cash was truly unique, very tragic to have lost him so young. 

You know, dogs have such big hearts, they love so unconditionally, and Cash only wanted to see you happy, he will, no doubt, know that getting a puppy will in no way make you love him any less.

When I put my old William down, he was 15 years old. He had lived a long life, but it is still hard, and years later, I still miss him. I thought I would never get over it, but suprisingly, through my broken heart, I felt that he was okay. I felt that he was in heaven, being completely happy to have so many new people and dog friends around him, and that he knew that in eternity, our lives here on earth is but an instant, and I will be there with him soon. In the meantime, he was happy and content, and sending me dogs that would enrich and challenge me in many different ways. 

I'm sure your Cashdog is doing the same.


----------

